# Bought a Cub



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I bought a Cub Cadet SLT1550 25hp. 2005 year I think with 224 hours on the meter. I bought it from a scrap hauler for $300.
He got it to start by jumping it off his Ford diesel with MT65 batteries directly to the starter. I am guessing the starter solenoid is bad. He poured some gas into carb intake housing and it ran till it ran out of that little bit of gas. The gas lines were cracked and leaking bad which I guess is why it didn't pick up gas from the tank. Anyway the engine sounded good. No knocking or unwanted noises heard. 
So now I have a new project to occupy my time with. I bought a new battery rated for up to 35 hp and 350 CA. I put a 4 hour trickle charge on the new battery just to make sure it was hot. I jumped across the solenoid and the starter would barely turn the engine then quit turning it. I used my TC-18 to jump it off and I went directly to the starter post. It would barely turn the engine over and mostly just tried before it just stuck in drive against the flywheel. The starter just didn't want to go back to drive gear down and stayed stuck in flywheel gear.
I removed the starter and took it apart. The armature looked good and I didn't see any burnt spots. The brushes looked good but the drive gear was pretty dry and corroded so I greased where it needed lubed and reinstalled. 
I used the TC-18 to jump right to the starter for a bench test. It worked but it sure wasn't jumping when I applied power to it like a good starter will do when just laying on a bench. I was thinking this starter seems weak to me.
I reinstalled it on the Cub and the same thing happened. The starter just doesn't have enough ummmph to turn the engine over compression. The starter would just sit there engaged and then start smoking. So I am guessing I need buy a new starter and solenoid.
How in the heck do I replace the solenoid? Looks like I have to remove all of the battery frame to get at it.
Nothing but fun here for a while. Well not exactly fun but maybe I can save some money working on it myself.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this sight ,for a new starter. http://www.dbelectrical.com/p-6790-starter-cub-cadet-kohler-courage-twin-32-098-01.aspx
It doesn't sound ,to me, like the solenoid. It sounds more like the magnets have cracked ,in the starter.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I need check the solenoid. It is either not getting power from the starter switch or the solenoid is bad. If the solenoid was good and is getting power then it should be supplying power to the starter to turn at least which it doesn't.
That's a really good price, $47, on the starter. The one I found was $149 from Cub IHC. I ordered the starter today and thanks for the heads up on where to buy it.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

OK so I was doing a few checks while waiting for the new starter. I ran a power wire from positive battery terminal and touched to the solenoid terminal which is bypassing the ignition switch which doesn't seem to be sending power to the solenoid. Unreal! The starter spun over and the engine started. I replaced the 5 prong relay next to the main fuse thinking it might be why the solenoid wasn't getting power from switch when in the start mode. Nope that didn't help. I am guessing the ignition switch is bad. I bought a multi-meter so have to do some checking.
The starter arrived but I figured wait and see how the old starter does the next time. Well I went out the next day and the starter had to be tried several times before it spun the engine over. I guess I will have to put the new starter on after all.
I do have another problem. The engine is surging really bad like it is starving for gas, especially at 3/4 and up throttle or under load. I have replaced the fuel lines and the inline filter because the old lines were cracked and leaking. I sprayed into the carb with cleaner while engine was off and while running. It hasn't helped the surging. Pulling the choke out a little bit doesn't seem to help and more than a little choke will kill the engine.
It seems these engines surging is somewhat of a common problem and I have not found any post on other forums providing the fix. Some said they replaced the carb and the fuel pump and still had the problem. I am wondering could it be the fuel shut off solenoid is not opening all the way or losing power to keep it open? I guess it could be the coils are breaking down but I wonder why under load or more throttle it does it more? Just sitting there at half or less throttle the engine runs smooth. I guess it could be the coil is grounding out at higher rpm. I have watched the fuel flowing through inline filter and it doesn't seem to have less flow prior to engine surging.
I could really use some help on this surging fix.


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

look under the tilting seat for an ID plate/decal - get FULL model # and Ser #... go to website http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/Public.do - enter data and d/l pdf files of owners manual and parts list for your machine. 
from that info, determine correct carb rebuild kit # for your engine. Get one and then remove disasm carb completely, soak overnite in liquid carb cleaner, then probing all passageways/orifices with aid of small dia stiff brass wire and magnifier, finally blowing out all clean with compressed air. Rebuild using only fresh gaskets and valves from kit.
Above should remedy surge prob.
elect/strat - would replace ign sw (with OEM only) being careful to mark all wires so as to maintain correct reassy. Would also take apart and clean every electrical connection contact surface - including those to chassis ground - to bright metal with sandpaper. Such will maximize amount of batt power to starter. 
Electrically, most L&G powered eqpt is not designed/built like automotive in terms of withstanding rain,snow,etc. and if left outside in the elements will soon develop any number of electrical gremlins - not good. They are by nature a high maintenance item.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

Update. The tractor is running good now, no surging.
I removed cleaned the carb with carb cleaner inside and out. I used a welding torch nozzle cleaner stick rod kit to clean out the ports. I found two that were totally stopped up. I cleaned out the shut off solenoid as well.
I soaked the carb over night in carb cleaner and again used cleaner rods to run through all the openings and ports again. I blew out all the openings and ports. I made sure the float floated and wasn't cracked. I got lucky the gaskets all looked good so I re-used the old gaskets.
I reinstalled the carb and pertaining parts. The starter gave me a little bit of a problem but it did catch and the engine started up very quickly. I mowed over an acre and it ran very well.
I did get it stuck twice and had to pull it out with my TC-18 New Holland.
Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it.
Gman
PS I still need find out if ignition switch needs replaced since it isn't powering the starter solenoid. I still use the power wire from battery touched to solenoid terminal.
For $300 and now it is running I think I got more than my money worth in it.


----------

